# Mail avec GMail



## Vicbus (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un compte GMail que j'aimerai utiliser avec Mail,  mais impossible: 

" Le serveur POP mail.google.com ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ Serveur de réception. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.

Si vous poursuivez, vous risquez de ne recevoir aucun courrier. "

J'ai deja essaye avec pop.google.com, pop.gmail.com et a peu pres tout ce au'explique Google...  

Aidez-moi svp!!!

PS : pour une fois j'ai cherche


----------



## Gregware73 (22 Août 2006)

Salut,

Quand tu va sur gmail depuis un navigateur que tu te connecte sur ton compte, et que tu va dans "paramétres" en haut a droite de la page, puis sur l'onglet "transfert et pop" il ya un encart "telechargement pop" avec une case a activer, et des instructions de configurations pour entre autres mail.

En esperant que cela te permetra de recuperer tes mails, en tout cas chez moi ça marche.


----------



## Toxibuz (22 Août 2006)

Et n'oublie pas de selectionner la case "conserver les mails sur le serveur" dans gmail si tu veux pouvoir y acc&#233;der plus tard sans mail ou sur un autre poste


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2006)

Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour une fois j'ai cherche


ca j'ai du mal &#224; le croire

il y a une page tr&#232;s claire dans l'aide Gmail  pour installer gmail dans Mail OSX
tu n'as pas vraiment  beaucoup cherch&#233;

aide gmail pour install gmail sur Mail


----------



## Vicbus (22 Août 2006)

Gregware73, j'avais deja fqit ca   merci quand meme

et pascalformac j'ai vu ca   mais ca ne fonctionne pas !!

Le probleme est que je ne sais pas ou remplir pour les serveurs !Ce que dit l'aide GMail ( pascalformac ) ne fonctionne pas dans " Serveur de reception " !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2006)

Si ca fonctionne 
( j'ai des comptes gmail dans mon Mail)

d'abord tu suis les lignes 1 &#224; 7 de l'aide gmail
( activer le pop  via ton compte en ligne est &#224; faire sinon il ne se passera rien)
puis tu vas dans les preferences Mail / compte gmail ( etapes 2 &#224; 7)

pour remplir pour les serveurs 

1) pop
 tu suis les manips de l'aide ligne 13
tu vas dans l'onglet " Avanc&#233;"
tu coches SSL , tu mets port 995, authentification  mot de passe

2) smtp
tu suis l'aide gmai lignes  8 &#224; 12
et pour acceder aux reglages smtp , tu cliques...d'abord dans le champ smtp " ajouter"
et tu rentres les donn&#233;es
ou pour les modifier tu cliques r&#233;glages serveur smtp


----------



## Vicbus (22 Août 2006)

effectivement, ca marche  merci encore

Comme je decouvre Mail, j'ai une question ( eviter de creer un autre sujet ) : comment voir les messages qui sont ds la corbeille; comment creer un dossier " Corbeille " ?
Si je cree un dossier et que je vais dand BAL > Utiliser cette boite aux lettre pour > ...
comme me l'a dit l'Aide Mail, je n'y arrive pas car c'est grise !

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2006)

le dossier corbeille existe DEJA par defaut, c'est une "boite au lettres" BAL
qui s'appelle poubelle sur Mail 
et c'est celui l&#224; qu'il serait plus sage d'utiliser comme corbeille

et pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans il suffit de cliquer dessus
une sous poubelle par compte

( &#224; condition evidemment d'avoir r&#233;gl&#233; Mail pour qu'il garde les messages supprim&#233;s dans la poubelle , X temps, si tu cliques vider &#224; fermeture de mail , c'est vide &#224; chaque lancement!! Perso je d&#233;conseille)

tout ca est d&#233;taill&#233; dns l'Aide Mail


----------



## Mgx (12 Septembre 2006)

Petit probl&#232;me avec la r&#233;cup&#233;ration de mes mails dans... Mail of course. Je cherche &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes messages de mon compte Gmail. Hors il n'en a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; qu'une partie.. Environ la moiti&#233;. A chaque fois, je r&#233;active l'option dans les param&#232;tres Gmail ( bien que la fonction ne soit pas d&#233;sactiv&#233;e.. je la relance en quelque sorte ), et des messages nouveaux arrivent... avec d'autres d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;s! Sans jamais totalement t&#233;l&#233;charger tous mes mails. 
Du coup je me retrouve &#224; faire le tri des anciens, et &#224; attendre toujours une partie de ceux ci....
:/

Anyone?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2006)

oui j'ai eu ca 
au d&#233;but ca surprend
ca tient aux changements de reglages pop en ligne

c'est une des curiosit&#233;s des r&#233;glages pop gmail en ligne
si on ne fait pas gaffe aux subtilit&#233;s du r&#233;glage pop ( en ligne)  &#224; chaque changement de reglage pop en ligne il peut basculer des messages en double vers Mail
( c'est &#224; dire que re-cliquer l'option pop 1 , r&#233;active tout le processus, c'est m&#234;me ECRIT noir sur jaune)

logues toi via web sur gmail 
cliques en haut parametres / transfert et pop 
et explores les 3 options de transferts  pop

peut etre a tu interet &#224; ne pas rapatrier les archives et n'en rapatrier que quelques unes

Autre piste
recommencer &#224; zero?

mail ferm&#233;
tu vires les mails recus de gmail
 fichier  ou dossier( selon que tu es panther ou tiger)  inbox de ton dossier biblio /mail/  POP-mongmail

tu rouvres mail


----------

